# Two deer locked together



## stihl sawing (Jan 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;3gGhg-tY_is]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gGhg-tY_is&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## olyman (Jan 14, 2011)

dont remember where i seen it at--but the wardens in some state--had found the month old remains,,of THREE deer locked together----got rid of the sparse remains--and kept the horns for public display....that fight would have been a sight to behold!!!!! and they werent small racks,either---


----------

